# Rush 2015



## fretboard

Rush fans might want to keep an ear to the ground (or just check rush.com daily) for June/July/August dates being announced sooner rather than later, all thanks to Ticketmaster in the US prematurely popping up June 23 Boston & June 29 MSG ticket pages this morning for 10 minutes or so in error...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

will keep an eye out for that one


----------



## fretboard

New redone Rush website up this morning. 

I might make sure I'm signed up for their info newsletter today - certainly before tomorrow rolls around...


----------



## fretboard

June 17 & 19 - Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON.
June 21 - Bell Centre, Montreal, QC.
July 15 - Scotiabank Saddledome, Calgary, AB.
July 17 - Rogers Arena, Vancouver, BC.


----------



## fretboard

Neil's new R40 kit being set up at NAMM this morning


----------



## Milkman

fretboard said:


> June 17 & 19 - Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON.
> June 21 - Bell Centre, Montreal, QC.
> July 15 - Scotiabank Saddledome, Calgary, AB.
> July 17 - Rogers Arena, Vancouver, BC.
> View attachment 11800


I'm in. 

Did they really uave to put their names at the top of the poster?

LMAO.


----------



## zdogma

No Ottawa date, sigh


----------



## fretboard

Tough break, Zdogma. I myself wouldn't hold out hope for a 2nd or 3rd leg like the previous tours - if I wanted to see them one last time, I'd hit a show on this go-round...


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I can't wait!

There's been a lot of back and forth about this being their last tour and I always point out that they never said it would the last but rather, the last of this scale.
Still, I didn't want to take the chance that it might be the last and grabbed tickets to Buffalo and Toronto.


----------



## SensoryOverload

Anyone know how much the tickets are going for and if there's any left?


----------



## whywhyzed

Milkman said:


> Did they really uave to put their names at the top of the poster?


lol- first thing I thought - I suspect it's 40 years since Neil joined though, therefore these 3 names.


----------



## fretboard

Oops - anyone need some setlist spoilers for the tour that starts this Friday? They are below - in white - so as not to piss off anyone who didn't want to know the majority of the setlist. Should be easy enough to see if you click and drag over this...

Clockwork Angels
The Anarchist
The Wreckers
Headlong Flight
Big Money
Far Cry
One Little Victory
Animate
Roll the Bones
Distant Early Warning
Subdivisions
Tom Sawyer
Red Barchetta/YYZ
The Camera Eye
The Spirit of Radio/Natural Science/Closer to the Heart
Jacob's Ladder
Prelude to Hemispheres/Cygnus X-1
2112


----------



## fretboard

Neil's Hockey Night In Canada drum kit will be at all 5 CDN dates - for a minimum $10 donation to Princess Margaret Hospital, you'll be able to take a picture of you sitting behind them. From when doors open until the start of the second set.


----------



## fretboard

For the first time ever, Rush will be on the cover of Rolling Stone later this week.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/rush-finally-make-rolling-stones-cover-20150615


----------



## mhammer

I was listening to an uploaded concert from them from last week, in Columbus Ohio (there's also one from last Friday in Chicago, on the Sugarmegs site). Instrumentally, they sound great. Vocally, Geddy sounds like his grandmother. And that's not a comment on the pitch range he aims for. I'm used to that. He just can't seem to hang onto any of the notes he aims for. If I was Randy Jackson, I'd say "Kinda pitchy, dawg".


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I must say I have a tremendous amount of respect for Neil Peart. The adversity and tragedy that he endured. Coming back to form, to still play at the level he does at 62 for 2 plus hour shows. As a former drummer (and not even worthy to shine the mans shoes) I am fascinated by his playing level and staying power. I have not heard anything from this tour but the last time out he was playing like he was 30. Not to mention his contributions to that band with his writing. I put him up there with my top 5 musicians of all time.

Very few drummers IMO actually play music, most are time keepers, but Peart is in that elite class.


----------



## faracaster

Can't wait. Tickets for Friday's show with my son !!!!
I have not seen Rush since 197?. that was at the Abbey Rd. pub in Toronto. With John Rutsey and some originals and mostly covers.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I'm starting to mentally prepare for tomorrow.
Still recovering from Buffalo last week.

....and we ran in to a friend at the Buffalo show who had extra tickets for Friday's concert. 

So, yeah. I'm overdoing it.


----------



## fretboard

Taking my 13 year old bass playing son to the show tomorrow. We'll see how 8th row floors work for him (he's 13 - but he's 6'1'' and 170'ish so I'm not too worried - unless he says he has to go to the washroom, which as any guy at a Rush show will tell you - that's a time consuming move of epic proportions...)

If that's not good enough - he is really going to have his mind blown when I show up at his school tomorrow to sign him out early because he's going to have a 5 minute one on one with Geddy backstage in the afternoon!!









I will be VERY interested to see what the boy gets his dear ol' dad for Father's Day this year...


----------



## fretboard

Is it safe to assume that everyone going to the Toronto shows already knows that they will be professionally recording these 2 nights for their next concert DVD/Blu-ray release??


----------



## fretboard

6/17/15 ACC

Video Intro (_The World is ... The World is_)
The Anarchist
Clockwork Angels
Headlong Flight (with _Drumbastica_ mini drum solo)
Far Cry
The Main Monkey Business
One Little Victory
Animate
Roll The Bones (with celebrity rappers video)
Distant Early Warning
Subdivisions 

Intermission (R40 drum kit replaced with throwback replica kit)
Set 2:
Video Intro (_No Country for Old Hens_)
Tom Sawyer
Red Barchetta
The Spirit of Radio
Jacob's Ladder
Cygnus X-1 Book Two: Hemispheres - Prelude
Cygnus X-1 Book One - The Voyage: Prologue
Drum Solo
Cygnus X-1 Book One - The Voyage: Part 3
Closer To The Heart
Xanadu (double neck guitars)
2112 Overture/The Temples of Syrinx/Presentation/Grand Finale

Encore:
Video Intro (_Mel's Rock Pile_ starring Eugene Levy)
Lakeside Park
Anthem
What You're Doing
Working Man (Garden Road riff at the end) 
Video Outro (_Exit Stage Left_)
















Great time last night - but I suspect this will go down in my memory as my first "periscope" show. If you're not familiar with it - it popped up a couple weeks ago (to me anyway) at a Stones show where all those knobs who spend the shows with their phone in the air can now stream live over the periscope site - no longer needing the hassle of uploading their crappy captures to youtube the next day. We were in the 8th row and spent half the show trying to watch through a maze of cell phones. At a show being professionally filmed... Unreal. Yes, I took a few pictures during the show - with my phone at eye level for what I would guess totalled 2 minutes for the whole show. This periscope stuff took the whole "gotta record it rather than enjoy the moment" thing to a whole new level. 

My son however had an amazing time. I'm sure it all made a very large impression on a youngin' who has been playing bass for a couple of years, but really only 1 year or so of sorta serious commitment to it. We're going back again on Friday.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

It's really unfortunate with the cell phone thing. I don't understand it myself, the picture quality is rancid at best. I can understand a quick one maybe but that's it. I seen a picture someone posted on twitter from the show last night as well. the picture was taken from a side angle and showed several rows of people and the stage to the left. Every single person in those rows had their head down playing with their cellphones and this was DURING the show not before it. 

I have not heard of this periscope thing but I am not thrilled about it at all

The other thing that bugs me about them is the brightness. 

I much preferred the lighters and smell of butane


----------



## Adcandour

Mental note: never buy floor tickets due to periscope wankers. Got it.


----------



## cheezyridr

i was there last night. good seats. i had a great time. another freebie. thanks Q107.

when they played tom sawyer they ended the song right at the part where neal does all the cool drum stuff. that was disappointing for me. 
geddy's voice is done, but ya gotta give him props for giving it all he's got.
having a concert like that in the middle of the week is fucking retarded. i was up 21 hours the day of the show, and even though i told my boss 2 months ago i was taking a 1/2 after, and reminded him 2 weeks ago, and again on tuesday, i still heard shit over it. frankly i don't get it.

they were tight, they were very relaxed, even funny at times. loud as hell. i'm glad i finally got to see them. a bucket list band for me. alex played a different guitar on nearly every song. the new sig series and his axcess did get played for several songs. other than that though, he changed guitars a hell of alot. nice collection! 
at one point they had a bunch of washing machines on stage. i don't know what that was about.


----------



## fretboard

Found the second Toronto show to be much more energized, electric and darker in comparison to the general happiness of night one. Not that they went through the motions on Wednesday for me, but there was a desperation on night 2 that didn't show in most of the previous show. For those that care about such things, Losing It off Signals was played live for the first time. 33 years on the shelf and how does Rush in Toronto complete such a move? They finish the song at 9:12PM (think 24 hour clock if you haven't yet). Cool enough - but not moved to tears like some in our section. Ben Mink who was the violin player during the Clockwork Angels tour came out for it.









My son jumped during Far Cry night one - we were prepared for it night 2.























The friend that arranged for my son to meet with Geddy Wednesday afternoon was contacted Friday at 5:30 PM and told to go to a certain window at the ACC and ask for a specific individual. The contents of the envelope that was handed to my friend? The opportunity to live the dream for a night...


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Nice!

We went to both Toronto shows and the Buffalo show.
I splurged on the Buffalo show and got VIP Gold seats. Worth it.

I have to sort through the pictures yet and there will lots of editing.

I picked up a Sony QX10 Lens camera. It's an entire camera in the shape of a lens. You can pair it to your phone and the phone becomes your viewfinder. But you can also just cross your fingers and point and shoot.
It's much less obtrusive than the cell phone or even the cameras with the LED screens on the back. That's why I got it. To be less obtrusive.
The results? 

Meh.

There are some really good shots but they are hard to get because there's no flash. So if you move, you get blurry pics. It really is a great camera though. I just need to figure out how to take advantage of it. The Buffalo show was my first day with it.

My wife did get this one with her phone.


----------



## fretboard

Sweet pic. It only took my son 55 minutes to get through the line for the HNIC kit - and we were in line within a minute of the doors opening on Friday. By the time he got to the kit, the line was easily 5 times as long as when we started waiting.


----------



## StratCat

Thank you so much for this post advising of the concerts.

I was fortunate to take my family to Toronto and Friday's show now goes down as my kids first Arena Rock concert. 

We all put on our newly acquired Rush t-shirts and rocked the night together. The release of the Toronto shows on DVD will be a great keepsake for my 2 boys.

Cheers!


----------



## mhammer

But did the band show up in Krieger's van? Now THAT would have been special.


----------



## limelight65

went to see Rush in Calgary last night. Was fortunate to see sound check as well.
what a great show. If this was the last tour, glad i saw it . Been a fan since 75'. First concert was Farewell to Kings in 77'.

These guys know how to treat their fans to the best of their ability.

crowd was great.


----------



## fretboard

End of the road...









Hmm, Will Call window makes things interesting. What is this Forum Club all about?















Forum Club is like the Polka Dot Door - "I see a Doors, a Tull, a Tool, a Police, some Foos, some Chili's, some AiC, some Trailer Parkers..."

And cake. 









Exit the warrior...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Recent interview with Alex Lifeson



> On whether RUSH's current tour is the band's last-ever full-scale run:
> 
> 
> "Well, I love what we're doing. I think we're playing really well. The show's working great… all of that stuff. Clearly, Neil [Peart, drums] has not enjoyed touring… the touring aspect for a long time. And he has a young family, and he has all his own reasons. It's become difficult for him to play, and he has health issues as well. I think he mentioned in the Rolling Stone article that playing, for him, is like running a marathon while doing mathematical equations. So it's very challenging, it's very athletic, and at almost 63 years old, it's a lot more difficult. It's a three-hour show. We can't get away from it. We were supposed to cut back on this tour. We can't. Maybe in the future, there's an opportunity to change things up a little bit, the way we do it. I think, in my gut, that this is probably the last major tour that we'll do. I like to think that we'll do specialty gigs — maybe a week in New York, or something like that — but we haven't even discussed that. We just wanna get through this tour and see where we're at. We wanna discuss whether we're gonna make another record anytime soon… a lot of things.
> 
> 
> "Whatever this tour is, it's not the end of the band. It's just… kind of, reviewing where we're at in terms of major tours. And that's kind of what it is.
> 
> 
> "We're not waving goodbye. We're waving 'see you later.'
> 
> 
> "Whatever it is… if it is the end of touring, I feel good that we're at least playing as well as we are, that we've developed a show that's really, you know, quite something in terms of our historical story. And it's nice to go out on a note like that, if you are — at the top of your game, or close to the top of your game.
> 
> 
> "I would hate to think that we would be one of those bands that would do a couple of weeks in [Las] Vegas — for what reason, I don't know… Ten shows at Madison Square Garden, well, that's a little different. And you bring people in from all over the country. I'm not saying that's something we will do, but that is an option, or it is something that you could put together instead of doing a major tour, and bring people to the venue. Vegas is not the kind of environment, I think, for us. We certainly wouldn't be happy doing something like that."
> 
> 
> On whether Peart's problem with touring has more to do with his dislike of travelling and being away from home than health issues:
> 
> 
> "Well, yeah, it's that, and he has other interests. And I think he's happy being at home and doing the stuff that he does."


----------



## fretboard

My 13 year old son would suggest he has it on pretty good authority that solo albums for a couple members might be the next "new" material we'll see out of the Rush camp. With any luck, the R40 DVD/Blu-ray from Toronto will be out in time for Santa to pick it up for him for Christmas.


----------



## fretboard

Hearing the Toronto R40 CD/DVD/Blu-Ray should be available Nov 20.


----------



## faracaster

My pal Dale directed the upcoming blu-ray release. He told me that after the Friday show taping in Toronto Geddy came up to him very excited.
He said the band had an extraordinary night and it was the best the band ever played on one one their performance tapings.
REALLY looking forward to the release.


----------



## fretboard

You can purchase and download the audio of Roll The Bones (just a one tune teaser) from the upcoming R40 release from the normal places such as Google Play today.


----------



## fretboard

'nother new R40 teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kZmK4PKrJ60

[video=youtube;kZmK4PKrJ60]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=kZmK4PKrJ60[/video]


----------



## fretboard

This release contains 1 Blu-Ray and 3 CDs.
BLU-RAY TRACKLIST:
*Set One*
The World is .. The World is ...
The Anarchist
Headlong Flight
Far Cry
The Main Monkey Business
How It Is
Animate
Roll the Bones
Between the Wheels
Losing It (with Ben Mink)
Subdivisions
*Set Two*
No Country for Old Hens
Tom Sawyer
YYZ
The Spirit of Radio
Natural Science
Jacob’s Ladder
Hemispheres: Prelude
Cygnus X-1/The Story So Far (drum solo)
Closer to the Heart
Xanadu
2112
*Encore*
Mel’s Rockpile (with Eugene Levy)
Lakeside Park/Anthem
What You’re Doing/Working Man
Exit Stage Left
*Bonus*
One Little Victory
Distant Early Warning
Red Barchetta
CD TRACKLIST:
*Disc One*
The World is .. The World is ...
The Anarchist
Headlong Flight
Far Cry
The Main Monkey Business
How It Is
Animate
Roll the Bones
Between the Wheels
Losing It (with Ben Mink)
Subdivisions
*Disc Two*
Tom Sawyer
YYZ
The Spirit of Radio
Natural Science
Jacob’s Ladder
Hemispheres: Prelude
Cygnus X-1/The Story So Far (drum solo)
Closer to the Heart
Xanadu
2112
*Disc Three*
Mel’s Rockpile (with Eugene Levy)
Lakeside Park/Anthem
What You’re Doing/Working Man
*Bonus*
One Little Victory
Distant Early Warning
Red Barchetta
Clockwork Angels
The Wreckers
The Camera Eye
Losing It (with Jonathan Dinklage)


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I've added the Blu-Ray set to the list of "What the hell do we get Dad for Christmas" list. The kids are pleased.


----------



## fretboard

The R40 version of Jacob's Ladder is out now.

[video=youtube;dzcA8_EkYQ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzcA8_EkYQ0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Milkman

Hey, those guys are pretty good :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Hamstrung

It appears that Neil is making it official. Sad to see them go but they certainly don't owe us anything. Good for them to go out on their own terms.

http://consequenceofsound.net/2015/12/rushs-neil-peart-says-hes-retired-from-music/


----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------

